
Ask HN: How many cycles do we get if network order is little endian? - aoe112020
Nowadays most of the servers are little endian amd64. I am curious how many cycles do we get if we alter the network order to little endian and how much do we gain in terms of power saving? Please let me know if the question does not make sense.
======
danbolt
I really appreciate that you posted this question. It’s interesting to think
about.

Part of me wonders how much the switching is done in hardware for larger data
centres? I’m curious how much of a power difference that is with dedicated
hardware compared to CPU cycles.

